

Noisli - background noise and color generator ideal for working and relaxing. - noisli
http://www.noisli.com

======
pedalpete
very nicely done. I didn't figure out that I had to click the icons to get the
sound, and was wondering why sound wasn't playing. (and for some reason, some
of the sounds just stopped).

I REALLY like your background fade colors, it's all very nicely done.

How about along with the date, showing the time.

If you get more feedback (like mine) about people not understanding why sound
doesn't play, or not knowing sound should play, how about a small label in the
rain cloud to say "click to start sound" or something simple like that.

I agree with not doing auto-play, but it wasn't obvious to me how to get
sounds to play.

I did try messing with the slider, but that had no affect. Maybe if I change
the volume, but the item is not selected, it starts playing? That might help
too.

Keep up the good work.

~~~
noisli
Hi pedalpete, many thanks for you very interesting comment and for your
appreciation. At the moment we are collecting inputs and suggestions to
improve Noisli, and they are all very welcome and precious.

We would like to keep the interface as simple and clean as possible for both
mobile and desktop experience. Just the essential. But we will keep all the
suggestions in mind.

thanks again for your help :)

------
noisli
Soon we will also add more sounds and noises on Noisli. Any addition you all
would like to see?

